# [Rochester, NY] Couple, LFG for weekend campaign



## Matthew Hein (Sep 11, 2014)

Hi!

I've recently introduced the girlfriend to D&D and she loves it. Currently we are just starting a 5e campaign at Millennium Games in Henrietta and we would like to find something with a more stable crowd in a quieter setting for some weekend play.

I have a few games of 3.0/3.5e under my belt and we are both new to 5e. We have books for both and are looking for either/or.

We have no problem starting new characters or jumping into something, but again, she is a new player and I am a little rusty. She does however have a decent bit of lore knowledge from Forgotten Realms/Dragonlance books so she's caught on pretty quick.

We'd love to find something in the Rochester area, Saturdays or Sundays, possibly games that range from 2-4 hours, maybe longer.

If you have a game that you'd like us to check out then feel free to reply to the thread or send me a PM. Thanks!


----------



## Maklor (Sep 14, 2014)

Hi there,

I have just moved to the Rochester area from California and am looking at putting together a consistent rpg group. I am a veteran player and game master and have run many games over the years. 

I am at Millennium Games on Tuesdays and some Wednesdays if you would like to meet and further discuss some gaming?

Shoot me an email if you would like to meet and we can plan a day and time to get together. My email is smartindale1970@gmail.com 

Hope to hear from you!

Shawn


----------



## Matthew Hein (Sep 14, 2014)

Emailed you back Shawn, looking forward to possibly meeting you at Millennium on Wednesday!


----------



## Andrew Bartholomew (Mar 25, 2017)

Hi we are out in Weedsport, NY.  Looking for more players.


----------



## Maklor (Mar 25, 2017)

Hi Andrew,

When do you play and where do you play at? I'm in Greece which is a bit of a haul to Weedsport, but let me know and maybe its in the cards.


----------



## Andrew Bartholomew (Mar 27, 2017)

We usually play Saturdays here at our house.  We are on a bit of an hiatus due to not enough players hence my recruitment efforts, lol!  We play Pathfinder and our group consists of myself, my wife, our son who's eight and another experienced player.


----------



## Maklor (Mar 28, 2017)

My Saturdays are pretty full currently. I will know my schedule a bit better in the next week or two. Let me get back with you once I have a better view of my schedule.

Shawn


----------



## Maklor (Apr 28, 2017)

Unfortunetly, my work schedule is killing me currently and does not look like it will let up anytime in the near future. So I am going to have to pass on this opportunity for now.

Goodluck in your hunt for players and don't get discouraged.


----------

